# Double din help



## Zoom-Zoom-TT (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi folks I know there are loads of threads on this but I can't seem to find all the answers I need.

I am putting a double din pioneer in after taking out my standard concert stereo.

I got an autoleads fascia and lead from halfords. The lead was a quad lock and initially seemed to work as the stereo powered up straight away but there was no sound so I checked the quadlock and there was no pins going to the speakers etc just the power.

So I phoned autoleads and they said I needed cable PC9-512 which was £40. So I bought this and tried to fit it tonight and it's not getting any power at all.

Do you have to remove the standard audi cage from the car to fit the new stereo.

When fitting the fascia it does not clip into place and sits about 1cm into the dash.

Really getting fed up with this now as I have never had so many issues fitting a stereo.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

The first mistake you made was not getting a connect2 facia and kit!

Have you got a pic of the wiring?

Sounds like the blue amp cable is connected... So the unit doesnt power up.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoom-Zoom-TT (Nov 4, 2015)

Is that the blue wire from the aerial cable, where does that need to go. I read somewhere the autoleads stuff was fine but maybe not now.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

The blue aerial cable needs to be connected to either the red or blue stripped lead - to power rhe aerial.

The new radio harness should have a dark blue cable too... This needs to connect to the blue (or blue and white) from the autoleads. Which in turn connects to the blue wire on the quadlock.

Not a great pic but here is mine:









Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

aquazi said:


> The first mistake you made was not getting a connect2 facia and kit!
> 
> Have you got a pic of the wiring?
> 
> ...


+1.........
Connects2 is the way fwd.


----------



## Zoom-Zoom-TT (Nov 4, 2015)

Update.

Got everything to work fine with advice from autoleads. Only problem is now the fascia sits in the dash and not flush and does not clip into place. Does the cage for the standard stereo come out or not as I tried it with the old cage in also and it won't fit but with it out the fascia just moved about.


----------



## the minty1 (Mar 27, 2011)

in Aquazi photo the original fascia is removed and you fit the new double din fascia. This must clip into the dash as that holds everything in. The silver rectangle in the photo is grabs onto the new fascia. This is the bit that holds the head unit in This was a tight fit and I had to file off a small amount off the inner part of the dash to get it to fit. There should then be adjustments to fine tune how flush the actual head unit is.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

The bottom of the facia has two legs, the top has one centre clip.

That holds it in place to some degree... But it wont be secure without the cage.

As minty saids its a tight fit... Fit it all together on a table first to make sure it slides in, and adjust the screws to make the radio flush.










Then i had to file the corner plastic (within the dash) slightly once the facia was in the get the cage to slide in.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoom-Zoom-TT (Nov 4, 2015)

Ideal. I just wasn't sure if the cage from the standard stereo stays in. I have the new cage on the new unit and secured to fascia but it just moves about the now. I will put back in the standard cage aswell and see what happens.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

You have to use the facia cage only not the original.

The facia cage has metal tabs which can be bent back to secure it to the facia... Sadly i didnt take a picture of them... But the cage is covered in slots.. Which are meant to be bent to hook it to the facia.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoom-Zoom-TT (Nov 4, 2015)

I have fitted the cage with the tabs bent out to secure it to the fascia but the fascia does not clip in anywhere and sinks into dash. So did u remove your standard cage.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Only the original radio is removed, nothing else. The cage that comes with the aftermarket HU won't fit, you have to use the one that comes with the new facia.

The new facia should just clip straight into the dash. Then insert the cage and bend the tabs over to hold it in. The plates that fit on the sides of the new HU are adjustable and determine how far the HU sticks out. It should all be pretty straight forward.


----------



## Zoom-Zoom-TT (Nov 4, 2015)

I have removed the standard stereo cage as I didn't know the pioneer cage wouldn't fit. Now I have got a further new cage and fascia so I will need to refit the standard cage and put it all back together.
Thanks


----------



## ShazzaD (Jan 31, 2016)

Hiya I've just purchased a 2009 tdi tt in White and picked it up the other day!

First thing I wanted to do is fit a double din stereo. So I went down to my local suppliers and picked a pioneer SPH DA120 where they would also for it for £30 if I purchase a kit at £109 - happy days or so I thought.

Booked it in for this morning and eagerly awaited collecting it. To say I am disappointed is an understatement.

It looks very very gappy where I can see the cage on both sides. The guy was really good explained the whole thing to me but basically said there was only one other unit with the same functionality that I was looking for which"may" look better as it is 6mm deeper. The unit is another £200 he said basically that he can't promise that it will make that much of a difference.

I hate the way it looks as is and would prefer the original unit to be honest.

Anyone have any ideas of either a unit that would fit better or is it perhaps the facia kit that I've purchased that's not right?

I've tried to attach a pic but saying that it's too large so working on getting it smaller and get a pic.

Thanks a lot


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

See my pic above thats my connect2 facia.

Mine has maybe 1mm or so left and right around the unit... Hardly noticable.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## ShazzaD (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks a lot

Where did you buy the connect2 facia from?


----------



## ShazzaD (Jan 31, 2016)

This is how it looks pic is pretty rubbish


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

Poor installation; I suspect it was fitted by Halfrauds. 
The headunit is sitting too far back. I would remove the whole unit and adjust the plates that are screwed onto the headunit, to bring it more forward; so it sits flush/square with the the trim surround.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShazzaD (Jan 31, 2016)

Yeah you are right with who fitted it lol.

I'll have a look myself in the morning. Failing that there is an auto sound centre near me who stock connects2 facias see if they can help

Thanks again


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

your facia looks fine.

as cage said its the install. it doesnt look straight and is sloping back... that's appalling.

did you get the removal keys for your facia?

remove the trim, use the keys to pull out the head unit and then use the side brackets to adjust it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

That is shockingly shit . . . I am stunned someone had the audacity to charge you for that.

It's not that easy to work out but as the others have explained, if you use the connect2 fascia and set the mounting depth correctly it's super straight forward.

Other than trying to get around a few wiring issues mine took me around 90 minutes to fit - start to finish.

Here's how it should look.









Just in case you were wondering . . . the screen can be set at any angle but the unit is flush 8)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There's no way that is ever going to look like the others posted 
It doesn't fit !
Bringing it forward isn't going to make the stereo wider ???? 
You can see the retaining cage 
You'll still be able to see the cage if pulled out more

Surely there's a surround trim missing or the Audi fascia is of very poor quality and wrongly sized

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ShazzaD (Jan 31, 2016)

I took it back to say I wasn't happy with it guy said that basically the facia that fits the head unit won't fit the cage for the tt so most after market one will look like that...he's not given me the keys for removing it.

He then said that something with "big buttons" will make it look less obvious, no what I wanted or I'd have kept the original concert unit, he said the pioneer AVH X8700BT would "maybe" look better as the head unit itself has a thicker frame and also has physical buttons...this was £499 the one I originally purchased was £329 (£288 after price match) was a bit sceptical as paying another £200 on top for it still to look shit.

Also, he said that fitting a DAB adapter is impossible on a TT? Is that right?

DAB isn't a must or anything but just found it strange.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'd demand a refund ! 
That's a disgusting install

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

This is how my CarPlay headunit sat in my TT; admittedly I used the Connect2 fascia, mounting cage and surround, but I would assume the Autoleads one would have a similar fit.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

If you want dab you would be better with the pioneer f960 or f77 as they come with dab...

I threw the dab aerial above my glovebox and it works ok.... But you can fit the original vw rear window dab aerial to the TT and makes the dab seamless.... Requires running the dab aerial to the rear window and soldering the adapter to the rear screen... No something that clown in halfords could/ should do!!

I have seen the auto leads facia... And it should fit as well as the connect one. You can get the facia trim on ebay too... Costs about £10 but would tidy it up... More worrying though is that he never gave you the new facia removal keys... So to remove it you'd be stuck to using a screw driver and risk scratching it up.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

With mine, it came with two frames, a thin one and a larger one, I am guessing this is two allow for two widths of head unit, the wider and the slightly narrower . . . . if the Autoleads one is the same it should all still line up if fitted correctly.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, there should be a frame which will hide the edges of the cage. I had the frame that came with the Pioneer and one that came with the Connects2 kit. The Connects 2 one was the one that I had to use.

It looks like Halfords found that the one with the new HU wouldn't fit and then couldn't be bothered to get the correct one and didn't explain it to you - cowboys!


----------



## ShazzaD (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok update lol. Pic to follow.

Took it to another branch of halfords who looked at it right away and sorted it totally in about ten mins.

It actually was a connects2 facia kit aud03 checked the receipt.

So all good and putting in another £200 dearer unit is not needed lol!

Thanks so much for your help guys


----------



## Cage911 (Apr 18, 2015)

ShazzaD said:


> Ok update lol. Pic to follow.
> 
> Took it to another branch of halfords who looked at it right away and sorted it totally in about ten mins.
> 
> ...


Glad you got it sorted. It might be worth writing a letter of complaint to Halfrauds about your experience. May give you some gift vouchers as compensation, especially as you had to go to an alternative branch to get the fitment issue sorted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShazzaD (Jan 31, 2016)

Pic

I think I will. Can't do any harm. I was a ball hair away from spending another £200!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

So it was tilted back? What an idiot fitter... Deffo should complain to them.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

For those with a double din aftermarket fitted like above:

1) how do you remove the facia once it's in situ to revert back to original per say?

2) when you fitted the cage, did you have to file away at the corner tabs of the oem install a bit?


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

The cage won't fit in between these tabs, did you have to file yours a bit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

managed to trim a bit to get the cage in

all in apart from the facia surround the unit itself, before I put it on, how do you get it off once it's on?


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

p1tse said:


> managed to trim a bit to get the cage in
> 
> all in apart from the facia surround the unit itself, before I put it on, how do you get it off once it's on?


Trim removal tool around the area of the 4 retaining tabs on the surround, but once one corner is off its pretty easy to get it off.
The tabs have a wedge facing inwards towards the HU I think just lift it up around that area and towards you and usually comes free (seems to work for me)


----------

